# kodak 6x9 folder help



## sput (Sep 4, 2004)

i just found a cheap kodak folder camera at a garage sale today, and there were a few surprises when i eventually opened it (should have done it right away but i wanted to finish the film inside first :roll: )

first it uses 620 film, whereas the guy told me it used 120. not that big of a deal, but it adds some hassle.

a little fungus as well, but seemingly none inside the lens.

and finally the roll of finished film is totally stuck inside the camera. no way to get it out so far. any advice for a relative newbie on that?

aside from that, the shutter works ok and all, but i'm kinda reconsidering actually using it now. should i give it a try? i'm kinda reluctant on just shelving it as a collectible. 6x9 sounded good at first.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 6, 2004)

It's stuck how?  What is the model of the camera?

You can reroll 120 film onto 620 spools, or depending on the camera design, sometimes you can load the camera with 120 film (on a 120 spool), and you just have to have a 620 spool for the take-up side.  Of course you'll have to have a 620 reel for every roll you want to shoot between developing.


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

> Of course you'll have to have a 620 reel for every roll you want to shoot between developing.



Matt, remember that link you posted to the "hard-to-find film" web site?  They actually carry 620 film, and I got excited for a second because I have a Kodak Duoflex in immaculate condition I paid five bucks for, as part of my festival display.   It even has a clean take-up spool inside.  I thought I'd pick up a roll of film for fun, but then it hit me - how to develop??   How do you get 620 film on today's reels?


----------



## rangefinder (Sep 6, 2004)

620 and 120/220 have the same width.  So there should be no problem loading it reels for film tanks.


----------



## rangefinder (Sep 6, 2004)

There were some cameras, long, long time ago, that used an adapter for 120/620 film.  I can't remember which way it went though I believe it adapted the 620 takeup for 120 film spools.

Stuck in the camera?  How so?  Is the film stuck as in threaded on both spools?  Has it been run through and is stuck in the takeup area?

If it is the latter:  I think most of the 620 cameras required you to "pull out" the right side of the takeup gear.  This was accomplished with a knob or "key type" fixture on the outside of the camera.  You pulled on that and it would release the spool.  It was a tricky process at first and you had to be careful the film just didn't drop out of the camera.  It's real simple once you know what to look for.

EDIT:  On the 6x9 it's probably located on the top or bottom of the camera.


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 6, 2004)

rangefinder said:
			
		

> 620 and 120/220 have the same width.  So there should be no problem loading it reels for film tanks.



Yeah, the only real difference is the end of the spool.  I have an old Nikkor film developing reel labeled 620, but I've used it for plenty of 120.  

The flange (in the camera body) is smaller on 620 spools.  I've seen where people have modified the flange to make it bigger so it can handle 120 spools.


----------



## terri (Sep 6, 2004)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> rangefinder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!!   It occurs to me only now I could have held the 620 spool against my reel and figured it out.   :blulsh2:   It's a film I never imagined shooting, that's for sure.


----------

